# MY FIRST CURING CHAMBER BUILD!!



## SmokinAl (Apr 26, 2019)

Well after doing several projects with the UMAi bags & casings. I decided to take it to the next level. So I bought a small beverage cooler, a humidifier, a computer fan, and a temp/humidity controller. I also had an independent  temp & humidity gauge that I put in the chamber, sort of a backup. Got it all hooked up & started making stuff! My first project was pepperoni, next was lonzino, then bresaola, & finally chorizo. They are all still in the curing chamber, and if they turn out good I will post the recipes & procedures that I followed.
Here are a few photo's:



















This has really been a lot of fun, and quite a challenge. I read a lot & learned a lot & have been working on this for about 1 month. I can't wait to try the first bite. That should be the pepperoni in a couple of weeks. Will update as they all get done!
Al


----------



## pit of despair (Apr 26, 2019)

Al,
Wow! Looks like you've done it again...keep us posted.
Teddy


----------



## JC in GB (Apr 26, 2019)

Wow, very nice work.  I am going to try and build a curing chamber as a winter project this year.  Looking forward to reading about your sausage crafting in the future.  :)


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 26, 2019)

Nice work Al . Been reading up on this myself . Watching this one .


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 26, 2019)

YUM! I am right there along with you on learning about dry curing meats Al. Though you beat me with your chamber build....I hope to have mine up and running soon.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 26, 2019)

pit of despair said:


> Al,
> Wow! Looks like you've done it again...keep us posted.
> Teddy





JC in GB said:


> Wow, very nice work.  I am going to try and build a curing chamber as a winter project this year.  Looking forward to reading about your sausage crafting in the future.  :)





chopsaw said:


> Nice work Al . Been reading up on this myself . Watching this one .





indaswamp said:


> YUM! I am right there along with you on learning about dry curing meats Al. Though you beat me with your chamber build....I hope to have mine up and running soon.



It's not too hard to build one guys. But I did find a couple of things out. When you get a fridge and humidifier. Get both with manual controls, cause the digital ones don't always turn on & off with the electricity. The default seems to be off with the humidifiers, & the highest temp that the fridge will go with the fridges. Also the fridge I have has a manual light switch, and I keep it in the on position, so when the light goes on I know the electricity is on & the fridge is cycling on.
Al


----------



## JC in GB (Apr 26, 2019)

Any books you would recommend for learning sausage curing?


----------



## bluebombersfan (Apr 26, 2019)

Great build!I started my first Umai peperonni a few weeks ago by the smell of it now I am going to need a chamber soon myself!


----------



## daveomak (Apr 26, 2019)

Perfect place for your shooter...   Nice set up...  I really like the glass door...  Kind of "First Class" stuff....


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 26, 2019)

daveomak said:


> Perfect place for your shooter...   Nice set up...  I really like the glass door...  Kind of "First Class" stuff....


...aged like a fine wine......


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 26, 2019)

JC in GB said:


> Any books you would recommend for learning sausage curing?



I read 3 books, there is some good info in all of them, but some of the recipes are a little off.
Home production of quality meats & sausages. 
The art of making fermented sausages.
Charcuterie.



bluebombersfan said:


> Great build!I started my first Umai peperonni a few weeks ago by the smell of it now I am going to need a chamber soon myself!





daveomak said:


> Perfect place for your shooter...   Nice set up...  I really like the glass door...  Kind of "First Class" stuff....





indaswamp said:


> ...aged like a fine wine......



Thanks fellas!
Al


----------



## JC in GB (Apr 26, 2019)

I am going to see if I can get one or more of those.  I have a book called in the charcuterie which only contains the most basic information.  I didn't find it very useful.


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 26, 2019)

Looks good Al.   Now its a waiting game.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 26, 2019)

JC in GB said:


> I am going to see if I can get one or more of those.  I have a book called in the charcuterie which only contains the most basic information.  I didn't find it very useful.



Yea they all have some good info, and some not so good info.
I used a combo of all 3 books & the recipes on here & also on the UMAi website.
You just have to pick & choose, but you must make sure that the salt & cure #2 are spot on.
Al



pc farmer said:


> Looks good Al.   Now its a waiting game.



You got that right brother!!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 26, 2019)

Holy Shoot, Al, You're really getting into it !!
Gonna be eating some Great stuff soon.
I'm looking forward to seeing all the Tasty Results!!
"Like", for jumping in with both feet!!

Bear


----------



## kawboy (Apr 26, 2019)

You guys are killing me with this stuff! Just getting interested in curing after you guys got me into making my own bacon. I better get busy to catch up! Looks awesome.


----------



## hardcookin (Apr 26, 2019)

Darn Al your getting high tech/cutting edge. Keep us posted...always enjoy seeing your projects!


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 26, 2019)

Looks like a fine setup you got Al. I could almost just pull up a chair and a beer and watch to see if I could see change. Ha ha...


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 27, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Holy Shoot, Al, You're really getting into it !!
> Gonna be eating some Great stuff soon.
> I'm looking forward to seeing all the Tasty Results!!
> "Like", for jumping in with both feet!!
> ...



Thanks John!
Well your right about one thing, I did jump in with both feet.
I sure hope it is worth it!!
Al



kawboy said:


> You guys are killing me with this stuff! Just getting interested in curing after you guys got me into making my own bacon. I better get busy to catch up! Looks awesome.





hardcookin said:


> Darn Al your getting high tech/cutting edge. Keep us posted...always enjoy seeing your projects!





Winterrider said:


> Looks like a fine setup you got Al. I could almost just pull up a chair and a beer and watch to see if I could see change. Ha ha...



Thanks a lot guys!!
The reason I got a fridge with a glass door was so I could look at the stuff all the time without opening the door.
It's kind of an addiction!!
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 27, 2019)

Really nice set-up Al. I just consulted with Carnac the magnificent and he sees many a good vittle coming out of that chamber.

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 28, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Really nice set-up Al. I just consulted with Carnac the magnificent and he sees many a good vittle coming out of that chamber.
> 
> Chris



Thanks Chris!
I just added some salami to the chamber & it's filled to capacity.
Now I just have to wait!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 28, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Thanks Chris!
> I just added some salami to the chamber & it's filled to capacity.
> Now I just have to wait!
> Al




Uh-Oh---Need a bigger one, already!!

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 28, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Uh-Oh---Need a bigger one, already!!
> 
> Bear



Your right!
I need another freezer too!! 
Al


----------



## billriker (May 23, 2019)

bluebombersfan said:


> Great build!I started my first Umai peperonni a few weeks ago by the smell of it now I am going to need a chamber soon myself!


 By the smell of it? Something wrong?


----------



## billriker (May 23, 2019)

The salami you just added, are they in the umai bags?


----------



## SmokinAl (May 23, 2019)

billriker said:


> By the smell of it? Something wrong?



Nothing wrong! 
Everything came out great so far!
Al



billriker said:


> The salami you just added, are they in the umai bags?



No, these are in collegen casings. No need for UMAi casings in a curing chamber.
A lot cheaper in the long run.
Al


----------



## bill ace 350 (May 25, 2019)

That looks great! I have my inkbird temp and humidity controls and humidifier. 

just lack the cooler.

Would you mind saying which brand/make/model you used?

Any difficulty figuring where to drill holes for wires/probes?

Appreciate any input.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 25, 2019)

Hi Bill
This is the one I have. I like it for a few reasons.
One the glass door.
Two it has a on & off switch for the light, so I leave the light in the on position.
That way when the fridge comes on the light comes on too & I can see that everything is working & how often the fridge cycles on & off.
It also has a manual temp control, which for this application I think is better. The digital ones seem to default to the highest setting when the fridge loses electricity.
For the wires I just put them thru the door on the hinge side. You can adjust the door so it closes a little tighter on that side so there isn't an air gap. I can put my hand right next to the wires & not feel any cool air escaping I was afraid to drill because it's hard to tell where the refrigerant lines & electric wires go. Also get yourself a small computer fan & a dimmer switch. I leave the fan on all the time on the lowest speed. I think it helps keep the air circulating. I also found a great website https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdnBWzYQfkql-o460NTL1Tw.
They have a ton of videos on curing.
Hope this helps!!
Al


----------



## bill ace 350 (May 25, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Hi Bill
> This is the one I have. I like it for a few reasons.
> One the glass door.
> Two it has a on & off switch for the light, so I leave the light in the on position.
> ...



Great stuff. appreciate it!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 25, 2019)

bill ace 350 said:


> Great stuff. appreciate it!



No problem!
Looking forward to seeing some of your projects!!
Al


----------



## Beaverdam213 (Jun 9, 2019)

That is impressive!! I just made my first batch of pepperoni using 15 lbs of venison and 3 lbs of pork shoulder. I learned a lot making this first batch and screwed up multiple steps but it all worked out. I have made a lot of jerky, smoked salmon, beer, sauerkraut and kvass but NEVER pepperoni...so my grandpa asked me if I could make him pepperoni and I happily agreed...However, when doing it the first time I should have practiced first on a 2-3 lb batch instead of 18 lbs!! ;) 

First question...what is a curing chamber? How long do you cure inside the chamber? Will you still smoke these meats after this? I have never heard of a “curing chamber.”


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 10, 2019)

Beaverdam213 said:


> That is impressive!! I just made my first batch of pepperoni using 15 lbs of venison and 3 lbs of pork shoulder. I learned a lot making this first batch and screwed up multiple steps but it all worked out. I have made a lot of jerky, smoked salmon, beer, sauerkraut and kvass but NEVER pepperoni...so my grandpa asked me if I could make him pepperoni and I happily agreed...However, when doing it the first time I should have practiced first on a 2-3 lb batch instead of 18 lbs!! ;)
> 
> First question...what is a curing chamber? How long do you cure inside the chamber? Will you still smoke these meats after this? I have never heard of a “curing chamber.”



A curing chamber is simply a cabinet that has both humidity & temperature controls. For long term fermenting & drying sausages, you need a controlled environment & you need cure#2. These meats will not be smoked or cooked at all. If your going to smoke your pepperoni, just use cure#1, & start your smoker out at around 120 degrees with no smoke for an hour to dry the casings out, then add smoke & increase the temp 10 degrees every hour until you get to 170-175. The sausages will be done when the IT hits 152 degrees. Then put them in an ice bath to stop the cooking & you can let them dry at room temp for a couple of hours, then into the fridge. Good luck!
Al


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 9, 2020)

Al, thanks for posting the link to 2 Guys and a Cooler. I just scored a free refrigerator and I'm going to ordering all the equipment soon to get it up and running for a drying chamber. I've been watching a lot of their youtubes after running across your link. I like their pepperoni recipe, think I'll try that first as I have some odd sized pieces of 2" beef middles left over I need to use.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 10, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> Al, thanks for posting the link to 2 Guys and a Cooler. I just scored a free refrigerator and I'm going to ordering all the equipment soon to get it up and running for a drying chamber. I've been watching a lot of their youtubes after running across your link. I like their pepperoni recipe, think I'll try that first as I have some odd sized pieces of 2" beef middles left over I need to use.



No problem!
It will be a lot of fun to build & then to actually make your own pepperoni. It's a real pleasure! And kinda addictive!
Al


----------



## Robert H (Feb 23, 2020)

Thats a pretty slick setup.I am just looking into this myself. Have been doing the umai thing and still will. What got me nosing around is I am doing my first real prosciutto.I did one last year but cheated a bit by taking the inside muscle out and putting it in a umai bag and removed the femur bone and hung to cure.This time I am leaving the whole leg intact but wondering where the hell I will hang it come summer.Everyone thinks Canada is cold but I live in the most southern part of the country and it is humid as you know what here in the summer.....surrounded by great lakes.
I think I may take a stab at a similar set up such as yours.Looks like it is working for you.
Points for sure.


----------



## Beaverdam213 (Feb 23, 2020)

Beaverdam213 said:


> from this thread, i concerted a wine fridge into a curing chamber. i am about 5 months in on venison(deer) “prosciutto.” Question, after it loses about 30% of the hanging weight post curing and drying, i am using a nordic recipe where i will coat it in beeswax and age it for 18 months. once i coat it, i am assuming that humidity no longer matters...but should i keep it at 55-60°F or can it hang at 65-70°F? i know it’s sealed and humidity is not an issue but is temperature?...assuming it stays consistent in the range i mentioned?


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 24, 2020)

Thank you Robert!
It was a pretty easy thing to set up & it is still working quite well!
Good luck with your setup, I think you  will like the chamber better than the Umai bags.
Plus it's a lot of fun!
Al


----------



## blucmal (Apr 12, 2020)

was thinking of going with umai bags but now think I want a chamber. Do these chambers need to be frost free like as needed for umai bags? If not frost free will I also need a dehumidifier?


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 13, 2020)

blucmal said:


> was thinking of going with umai bags but now think I want a chamber. Do these chambers need to be frost free like as needed for umai bags? If not frost free will I also need a dehumidifier?



No they don't need to be frost free, but they do need some air circulation. If the fridge has a fan, then that probably will be enough, but I used a small computer fan & just let it run 24/7. It will depend on where you live & the relative humidity of the air outside & inside your home to determine if you will need a dehumidifier too.
Hope this helps!
Al


----------



## blucmal (Apr 13, 2020)

Awesome thanks


----------



## ososmokeshack (Apr 13, 2020)

This is awesome. I have been thinking about building one of these.


----------



## gary s (Apr 13, 2020)

Looks great Al,  I like your idea, and looks like your gunna have some
tasty stuff.   I (LIKE) it

Gary


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 13, 2020)

ososmokeshack said:


> This is awesome. I have been thinking about building one of these.



Good luck with your build. If you have any questions just ask!
Al




gary s said:


> Looks great Al,  I like your idea, and looks like your gunna have some
> tasty stuff.   I (LIKE) it
> 
> Gary


 
Thanks Gary!
Appreciate it!
Al


----------



## blucmal (May 18, 2020)

Wondering do you have a second fridge for fermentation?


----------



## SmokinAl (May 18, 2020)

blucmal said:


> Wondering do you have a second fridge for fermentation?



No I don't, I just hang in the house for 24 hours.
Al


----------

